# My Cats



## Alison1972 (Jun 30, 2008)

Here are some pics of my lot.
Domino
















The reason why Domino's leg is shaved in this pic is because about a month ago she was shot & had to have an operation to have the pellet removed. She's recovered now & her fur is starting to grow back slowly.

Shadow

















Peppa

















George

















This is Tigger, thought I would include him. He was Domino's brother. He was my baby, the best cat anyone could have. Sadly he was killed by a car last September, I was absolutely devastated & it took a while for Domino to get over it too. Even now, not a day goes by when I don't think about him, I still miss him so much.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

They are lovely cats. So cute


----------



## Alison1972 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, your cats are lovely


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely looking cats Alison


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Alison Your cats are lovely, thanks for sharing with us Sorry about Tigger, such a lovely cat too Do you keep the others in now?*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovely pics...............


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What lovely pics! Shadow is spitting image of my big black lad Chico. Shame about the one being shot with a pellet, I know where I would like to ram the weapon of the person that did it, grrrrrrrrr. Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

They are all gorgeous! You must be a very busy person with all these kitties


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely cats - sorry to hear the loss of Tigger


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

oooooooooow lovely


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful cats ,great picssorry about Tigger


----------

